# dump truck



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like our 10 wheeler needs an engine. They want $40,000 for a new one and are pricing putting in used one. Truck is 25 years old and I was thinking about getting new or used but not that old. New is 150-160,000 so hard to justify that. 

Problem is that used truck (5-10 yrs old) aren't that cheap and have 200,000-400,000 miles. Would anyone consider buying trucks with that many miles. 

At least winter is here so I'll have time as things slow down. Probably should just run 1 truck because 2nd truck sits around a lot. I just hate moving material when it takes twice the time. I could sub someone out but it seems like everybody is busy when I need an extra truck. Lots of big companies around here will rent guys out for the whole season so that doesn't help.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, 40K for an engine? Sounds kinda steep to me.

What's in the truck now, might not be too bad to do a rebuild this winter....

Rino can walk you through it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

tgeb said:


> Wow, 40K for an engine? Sounds kinda steep to me.
> 
> What's in the truck now, might not be too bad to do a rebuild this winter....
> 
> Rino can walk you through it. :thumbsup:


$40,000 was a ballpark. Hopefully on high side and not counting giving them the old one to offset core charge.

We have a freightliner with detroit 55 series in truck. Every mechanic hates that motor. We were hoping that we'd be able to put detroit 60 series in it with changing too much but they say that it doesn't match up.

My brother in law just told me that mechanic may have found refurbished 55 series and will be pricing swapping it out. Seems like if its +/- $20,000 we will prob do that. Can't justify 100,000-150,000 for 2nd truck right now. We do some things in the shop but a rebuild may be a little out of our league. 

We will also be breaking ground on our own subdivision road this winter so there won't be much time. Unless the weather is so bad we can't work.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I am facing a similar situation difference is i am looking for a pickup with a utility body....all i can find in the used market is worn out junk or nice ones with 100 to 150,000 miles. I dont want to spend good money on something that has a short life left in it...probably going to buy new since i know i will have it for 12 years or so till i run the tires off...

The saying of buying vehicles used to save money really only applies to non commercial vehicles since work vehicles are driven to the ground until they are sold...i know there is a few jems out there but they are few and far in between, been looking for a while


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Windy,

Look at Bidadoo on ebay or publicsurplus.com. I've been seeing alot of nice service body trucks with the v10 come and go for 3-5k.


----------



## Powerjoke (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy a pullout motor, Detroit 60 12.7l from scrap yard should be 2500bucks tops. 

2-400k isn't any miles to be worried about in normal maintenance conditions but with that being said I've seen trucks completely junk in less than 200k.


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

I couldn't justify spending $40k on an engine. I guess it would depend on your business. Around here, 40k would buy a fairly decent truck. I personally would never buy a new one either. Too much depreciation off the top. Good luck and remember when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

As far as only running one truck goes, you will be kicking yourself by the end of spring. For years I would hire out and be stuck with their schedule. I got great service, but not always at the time it would be best for me. They are busy, I understand, but I still need to put my company first. I'm small time. I only have one small dump truck, but it's mine. It's there whenever I need it.

I would continue to investigate the re-build engine option. I think you will be able to find an option that will be at least half that amount, but still give you years of good service. Of course I will admit I am not a Detroit expert.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Upchuck said:


> Looks like our 10 wheeler needs an engine. They want $40,000 for a new one and are pricing putting in used one. Truck is 25 years old and I was thinking about getting new or used but not that old. New is 150-160,000 so hard to justify that.
> 
> Problem is that used truck (5-10 yrs old) aren't that cheap and have 200,000-400,000 miles. Would anyone consider buying trucks with that many miles.
> 
> At least winter is here so I'll have time as things slow down. Probably should just run 1 truck because 2nd truck sits around a lot. I just hate moving material when it takes twice the time. I could sub someone out but it seems like everybody is busy when I need an extra truck. Lots of big companies around here will rent guys out for the whole season so that doesn't help.


What is the truck worth with the blown engine, the way it sets?


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

I agree and would never buy a new truck unless it was the only way the company made money, even then new trucks are still way to much money in my opinion. Let someone else eat the depreciation. I also wouldn't be scared of a truck with 200k on it as long as you've gone over it well. There are trucks still on the road with close to a million miles. I would think you could kind a tandem at a fair price, most of the trucks around here are tri axles and tandems aren't in much demand.

$40k seem as pretty expensive to me also. Find a reman if the truck is still in good shape, if not might be time to upgrade.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

My buddy had a T-800 with a 60 series Detroit. Had 700k on the truck and the motor blew. Cost him $16,000 for a rebuild. Depending on the condition of the truck would determine if it is cost effective to rebuild or dump it. Does the truck need alot of work, is the frame in good condition, does that cab have rust? All of these things should be considered before diving into a motor rebuild because the truck could become a money pit. Might be able to part it out. Somebody is always looking for rears and tranny's.

Not the Bruce Jenner kind.

We bought a '99 Freightliner with a 475hp Cat and 250,000 miles 1 1/2 yrs ago for $43,000. It was my cousins truck and he took very good care of it. Had all new brake drums, rotors and tires all the way around. We took it to Cat and had it turned up to 550hp. What a huge difference. It had an aluminum body on it which is no good to us. We sold that and put on a steel body with a swing gate. The new dump body was $27,000 installed, but the truck is still worth it. We see used trucks that are 15 yrs old with 400,000 miles going for $75,000.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

BTW... if you are looking at a new truck. Go with a glider kit. Stay away from all of these new emissions garbage.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Windycity said:


> I am facing a similar situation difference is i am looking for a pickup with a utility body....all i can find in the used market is worn out junk or nice ones with 100 to 150,000 miles. I dont want to spend good money on something that has a short life left in it...probably going to buy new since i know i will have it for 12 years or so till i run the tires off...
> 
> The saying of buying vehicles used to save money really only applies to non commercial vehicles since work vehicles are driven to the ground until they are sold...i know there is a few jems out there but they are few and far in between, been looking for a while


Tell me about it. We've been looking for used f550 dump. Def. not buying new because truck would sit around a lot but everything we've looked at is junk.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Powerjoke said:


> Buy a pullout motor, Detroit 60 12.7l from scrap yard should be 2500bucks tops.
> 
> 2-400k isn't any miles to be worried about in normal maintenance conditions but with that being said I've seen trucks completely junk in less than 200k.


I'm not the sharpest when it comes to this stuff but from what i've been told the engines won't match up so we'd have to buy new computer, etc. Is that correct?


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

brickhook said:


> What is the truck worth with the blown engine, the way it sets?


Beats me. Truck is in good shape. Know a guy who brought similar age truck to auction and got $14,000. He was not happy.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> BTW... if you are looking at a new truck. Go with a glider kit. Stay away from all of these new emissions garbage.


I think thats part of the reason trucks are so dam expensive. Everyone wants to avoid the emission so they are buying used.


----------



## besta (Mar 25, 2014)

I also have been looking at nerw dump trucks.
the cost is prohabitivite.
It can not generate enough cash flow after expenses to make equipment payments.
Maybe where you guys are you can get big bucks for equipment rental in your bids/billings, not everyone is in that situation.
$150,000 for a dump truck divided by six year payments (60 months) that $2,500 a month each month including winter months when not working, plus the interest cost at 5% so add say $300 a month or so; $2,800 payment after the operating truck costs.
$33,600 a year work seven months thats $4800 a month truck has to clear. What if the truck does not work every day?


----------



## besta (Mar 25, 2014)

I also have been looking at nerw dump trucks.
the cost is prohabitivite.
It can not generate enough cash flow after expenses to make equipment payments.
Maybe where you guys are you can get big bucks for equipment rental in your bids/billings, not everyone is in that situation.
$150,000 for a dump truck divided by six year payments (60 months) that $2,500 a month each month including winter months when not working, plus the interest cost at 5% so add say $300 a month or so; $2,800 payment after the operating truck costs.
$33,600 a year work seven months thats $4800 a month truck has to clear. What if the truck does not work every day?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

40k is obscene, find a low mile take out and have it checked over before buying.

Sent from my CMP749 using Tapatalk


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> I think thats part of the reason trucks are so dam expensive. Everyone wants to avoid the emission so they are buying used.



Exactly, same goes with the equipment. A buddy of mine has 2 brand new Mack tri-axles. Paid $180,000 each and they are constantly in the shop. Problems with sensors and crap.

A local fuel oil supplier had 2 brand new Peterbilt tractors to pull his oil tankers. He had the same problem, constantly in the shop. He got rid of them and got 2 Freightliner glider kits with Detroits.


----------

